# Smoked mullet and white roe



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Caught and smoked theses mullet up this weekend they came out good


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lookin good :cookie:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

WOW!!!!

Good job!

Volp


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tasty...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I love smoked mullet.. fried mullet. . Yellow roe.. not that big on white roe.. (I think it's a mental problem though ) I like the gizzard also..I used to make a living off of roe mullet


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> I love smoked mullet.. fried mullet. . Yellow roe.. not that big on white roe.. (I think it's a mental problem though ) I like the gizzard also..I used to make a living off of roe mullet


 me too love it all when I was a kid we are mullet about 4 times a week with cold mullet sandwiches for snacks roe is high dollar during run season.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

The price of roe has fallen so much here the past few years that alot of the "mullet fishermen" had to go out and get different jobs..
Buthe you still cant beat some good open "Biloxi Bacon"..


----------

